# Rom wi-fi,camcoder



## Nncrash (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello, what in rom ics working gsm,camcoder,wi-fi and tether ? (Droid 2 global gsm user)
Galnet MIUI,MIUI.us V4 2.6,b00stedICS or etc


----------



## Nncrash (Aug 15, 2012)

Camera solve , nedd rom working gsm,wifi,tether wifi and usb.


----------

